# resistor in 8N



## jfralston (Jan 1, 2012)

I was having intermittent spark on my 8N so I junp the resistor and now the problem has gone away. What are the problems with what I did? Thanks JIM


----------



## jfralston (Jan 1, 2012)

jfralston said:


> I was having intermittent spark on my 8N so I junp the resistor and now the problem has gone away. What are the problems with what I did? Thanks JIM


 I see that the resistor has been removed in later years of the 8n.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*My 8N*

I am having trouble with my 8N as well. I had a couple of rough looking plug wires, but concerned me was the top of my coil blew off! I have never seen that before! I've replaced the coil and it does run rough... it has a 12 v conversion, and I can't find a resistor anywhere. Although the previous coil specified the need for one I don't have a resistor in the system. It always ran well. 
I have purchased a tune up kit and will give that a go and see if the power returns. I have already replaced the plug wires, and it seems to be a bit better.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

on a 12v conversion, you need an inline resistor or else you will burn out the coil..


----------



## jfralston (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank, I appreciate the response. i replaced the resistor, which appeared to be broken and th 8n if running OK. My next quest is to find what are the voltages at various locations on the motor. I there appreciate if someone can help. Many thanks, JIM


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

jfralston said:


> Thank, I appreciate the response. i replaced the resistor, which appeared to be broken and th 8n if running OK. My next quest is to find what are the voltages at various locations on the motor. I there appreciate if someone can help. Many thanks, JIM


Try this out

http://www.myfordtractors.com/theorycalc.shtml

Cheers


----------

